

New Design Starting to hit mainstream – all new si.com - bitonomics
http://www.si.com

======
bitonomics
Similarly, on Sunday ESPN opened up a brand new studio with much a different
set, graphics, and design for Sports Center.

Is it just me or is the flat, iOS 7 and Apple-esk design starting to flow into
mainstream sites?

